# PCGH.de: PC Games Hardware 01/2009 seit heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## IDontLoveYou (3. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, vor 10 Minuten gekauft, wird gleich angelesen.


----------



## megalutscher (3. Dezember 2008)

hab vor kurzem ein neues abo gemacht. im geld ziehen ging es nicht schnell genug aber die aktuelle ausgabe wird nicht geschafft

mal sehn ob das versprechen mit der praemie eingehalten werden kann


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (3. Dezember 2008)

IDontLoveYou schrieb:


> Hehe, vor 10 Minuten gekauft, wird gleich angelesen.


Ich habe sie schon seit Samstag da ich Abbonent bin @PCGH Ich fände es sehr gut wenn sie immer so früh im Briefkasten liegen würde


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (3. Dezember 2008)

megalutscher schrieb:


> hab vor kurzem ein neues abo gemacht. im geld ziehen ging es nicht schnell genug aber die aktuelle ausgabe wird nicht geschafft
> 
> mal sehn ob das versprechen mit der praemie eingehalten werden kann


Ich habe die Prämie ca. 2 Wochen später bekommen ist übrigens immer so dass man erst die übernächste ausgabe bekommt


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab se auch gerade angelesen.Ist so einiges ganz informatives drinnen.Es lohnt sich jedenfalls zu kaufen.


----------



## dbpaule (3. Dezember 2008)

Meine Ausgabe war sehr merkwürdig. Ich habe die ersten 34 Seiten gelesen und mitten im Weihnachtsspezial (wo die HDD-Empfehlungen beginnen) fängt die Ausgabe von vorne an. Plötzlich las ich wieder das Editorial. Jetzt habe ich zwar 34 Seiten mehr, aber dafür steht da nix neues  . Sonst ist die Ausgabe super.

MfG, Paule


----------



## Z4Ck (3. Dezember 2008)

JUHU, ein Tuning-Artikel zu Undercover, na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da noch rauszuholen ist...


----------



## Haxti (3. Dezember 2008)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Meine Ausgabe war sehr merkwürdig. Ich habe die ersten 34 Seiten gelesen und mitten im Weihnachtsspezial (wo die HDD-Empfehlungen beginnen) fängt die Ausgabe von vorne an. Plötzlich las ich wieder das Editorial. Jetzt habe ich zwar 34 Seiten mehr, aber dafür steht da nix neues  . Sonst ist die Ausgabe super.
> 
> MfG, Paule



Meine war ganz normal super.... Wie meistens  Wobei: Ich hatte eigentlich noch nie eine schlechte Ausgabe... viele infos über i7 Phenom 3 und Grakas...


----------



## AlterKadaver (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde eigentlich auch jede PCGH-Ausgabe super.. der einzige punkt, der mich stört, ist die fehleranzahl... ich finde wirklich in fast jeder ausgabe mindestens einen fehler.

jetzt auch wieder: in EXTENDED-Teil ist bei den Gigabyte-Boards die erste Tabelle mit der Überschrift P5Q-Pro versehen...

und warum heißt der Test auf seite 18 "Core i7 vs. Phenom II" wenn es in dem test nur um Phenom I und Phenom II geht?

kann mir das jemand sagen? ^^


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Dezember 2008)

schon daheim, und die ersten seiten überflogen. gute sache mit den vga-kühlern. ich suche nen guten für meine 8800gtx??? weiß nur nich welchen.

grüßle
diu


----------



## mtd (3. Dezember 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> schon daheim, und die ersten seiten überflogen. gute sache mit den vga-kühlern. ich suche nen guten für meine 8800gtx??? weiß nur nich welchen.
> 
> grüßle
> diu


 

Hi,
für deine 8800GTX (hatte ich vorher auch) würde ich dir den
Thermalright HR-03 plus
empfehlen....klasse kühler
auf pcsilent.de kannst du ihn bestellen!
Gruß aus dem verschneiten Berlin,
MtD


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Dezember 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> schon daheim, und die ersten seiten überflogen. gute sache mit den vga-kühlern. ich suche nen guten für meine 8800gtx??? weiß nur nich welchen.
> 
> grüßle
> diu




Warum willst du in deine 8800GTX soviel investieren? Ein bissel mehr und du griegst schon ne bessere.(9800 oder so)Oder?


----------



## namoet (3. Dezember 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Warum willst du in deine 8800GTX soviel investieren? Ein bissel mehr und du griegst schon ne bessere.(9800 oder so)Oder?



das bissl fällt aber schon etwas größer aus: den kühler gibt es für ca €30,- noch 10-15,-€ für nen gscheiten lüfter und gut is. für €45,- bekommt er nie eine graka mit der selben leitung.

@diu: will auf meine auch nen leisen lüfter bauen. kannst du mir deine erfahrung mit dem teil posten?


----------



## mtd (3. Dezember 2008)

Leute denkt doch mal logisch....! für 230 € gibt es bei ALTERNATE ne 
GTX 260!!! Wenn es unbeding ein Kühler für eine alte heiße 8800er Karte sein muss-ok-  aber ne GTX 260 würde mehr sinn machen, oder wo habt ihr schon mal von Nvidia ne HIGH-END Karte für unter 300 gesehen????
Also statt Kühler kaufen bisschen sparen und 260 holen, nur ein tipp.....


----------



## Pioneer 10 (3. Dezember 2008)

mtd schrieb:


> Leute denkt doch mal logisch....! für 230 € gibt es bei ALTERNATE ne
> GTX 260!!! Wenn es unbeding ein Kühler für eine alte heiße 8800er Karte sein muss-ok- aber ne GTX 260 würde mehr sinn machen, oder wo habt ihr schon mal von Nvidia ne HIGH-END Karte für unter 300 gesehen????
> Also statt Kühler kaufen bisschen sparen und 260 holen, nur ein tipp.....


 
genau bin deiner meinung, statt Wärmeleitpaste für die CPU doch gleich eine neue CPU bestellen, wenn schon denn schon. 
Man sollte sich nicht mit halben sachen zufrieden geben.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Dezember 2008)

@diu: will auf meine auch nen leisen lüfter bauen. kannst du mir deine erfahrung mit dem teil posten?[/quote]


wenn ich das ding drauf hab kann ich gern posten. hoffe das wird dies jahr noch  immo grad vielbeschäftigt......

danke für die infos wegen graka-lüftung. ne neue will ich nicht! die 8800gtx ist doch noch nen hammerteil. und ich finde auch schnell genug. selbst das überdimensioniert in den himmelgelobte schreisis (crysis)läuft in dx9 modus auf high, was will ich mehr!!! alles andere an spielen sowieso, da brauch ich keine neue karte. 

.....obwohl mich sone 260ziger schon jucken tätäte............. aber immer auf m boden bleiben, gelle


----------



## dbpaule (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen: Thema verfehlt. Es geht um die Zeitschrift! 
@topic
Der Fehlerteufel ist manchmal wirklich oft im Heft. Aber die meisten sind verkraftbar. Dennoch sollte vielleicht jemand anders mal drüberlesen. Möglichst immer die gleiche Person! Ich als Rechtschreibfetischist finde auch den ein oder anderen Fehler zu viel. Fazit: Lektorschulung oder neuer Lektor! Vielleicht ist das die Stelle, die in der Ausgabe beworben wird... 

LG, Paule


----------



## Uziflator (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seit aber langsam mit den Fehlern, habe die schon Samstag entdeckt.


----------



## AlterKadaver (3. Dezember 2008)

ich hab sie auch schon samstag entdeckt 

aber hab mir eben erst heute gedacht, dass ich das thema mal ansprechen könnte. es sind ja nicht nur einfache schreibfehler sondern sehr oft auch vertauschungen von wörtern innerhalb eines beitrags.. wenn man dann überhaupt keine ahnung von nem thema hat, wird man dadurch schnell fehlgeleitet. das is das einzige manko


----------



## Henner (4. Dezember 2008)

Welche Fehler habt Ihr denn noch gefunden?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Dezember 2008)

AlterKadaver schrieb:


> jetzt auch wieder: in EXTENDED-Teil ist bei den Gigabyte-Boards die erste Tabelle mit der Überschrift P5Q-Pro versehen...



Sorry, ein Fehler, es müsste natürlich *Gigabyte (P35-/P45-/X38-/X48-Serie)* darüberstehen. Die eigentliche Tabelle ist aber absolut richtig.

Marco


----------



## SteVe (5. Dezember 2008)

Mir persönlich hat besonders gut die Vollversion Partition Manager 8.5 gefallen.
Weil wir gerade beim Punkt -Fehler- sind. Auf dem Cover steht (im Bezug auf den Partition Manager) Seite 106 (was auch korrekt ist), im Heftinhalt wird allerdings Seite 104 angegeben.
Ist natürlich nur ne Kleinigkeit aber ich wollte es erwähnen.


----------

